# Μεταφοροφοβία και εισαγωγικομανία



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Πρώτα, μια αναθεώρηση (ξανακοίταγμα και διόρθωση) στις λεξιπλασίες που έχουν εμφανιστεί εδώ για τα _quotes_:
*αποκοτιά*: η τόλμη που απαιτείται για να απαλλάξεις ένα κείμενο από τα λανθασμένα quotes.
*συσκουοτίζω*: προκαλώ σύγχυση χρησιμοποιώντας απανωτά εισαγωγικά.

Έχουμε αναφερθεί και κατά το παρελθόν στο πρόβλημα των αχρείαστων εισαγωγικών και τον πόλεμο που τους είχε κηρύξει ο Τιπούκειτος (εδώ ήθελα να γράψω «Τιπούκειτος» για να δείξω ότι είναι διαδικτυακό ψευδώνυμο, αλλά τολμάω;). Σήμερα που καταπιάστηκε και ο Χάρης στα Νέα με το θέμα, απειλώντας μάλιστα και με συνέχεια, είπα ότι το αξίζει πια το νήμα του. Μέχρι να βρω κάτι φρέσκο να πω, να πει κι ο Χάρης ό,τι έχει να πει, ρίξτε μια ματιά στη σχετική διαδικτυογραφία.

*Τιπούκειτος:*

Κάτω τα εισαγωγικά (21/12/2007)
Τιμητικό δίπλωμα (για αλόγιστη χρήση εισαγωγικών) (4/5/2008)
Πνευματικές μάχες (5/7/2008)
Το παρακάνατε με τα εισαγωγικά, ρεεεεε! (11/9/2008)
Μακάβρια εισαγωγικά (15/11/2008)
Ξανάμανα για τα εισαγωγικά (12/5/2009)

*Γιάννης Η. Χάρης*

«Horror metaphorae», ο τρόμος της μεταφοράς (6/2/2010)



Για τους αγγλομαθείς και για την πιο κωμική νότα, υπάρχει ιστολόγιο με τίτλο *The “Blog” of “Unnecessary” Quotation Marks*. Άπειρες φωτογραφίες με αχρείαστα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2010)

Είχα κάποτε συζήτηση με δημοσιογράφο παλιό και έμπειρο και όλα τα σχετικά, που επέμενε ότι χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά σε όλα (για τους γνωστούς νομικούς λόγους και για άλλα πολλά). Βεβαίως επέμενε ότι η ορθογραφία του ΚΛΙΚ ήταν η καταλληλότερη για το είδος του περιοδικού (ναι, είναι τόσο παλιά η συζήτηση), παρόλο που εγώ έλεγα ότι μπερδεύουμε το ύφος με την ορθογραφία. 
Μ' άλλα λόγια, λέμε ότι φταίνε οι νεότεροι, αλλά άμα οι παλιότεροί τους έτσι τους τα διδάσκουν, μας μένει ανακοίνωση που είδα σε σχολείο:
On Friday we are going to celebrate "Christmas". We are going to exchange "Christmas gifts". We will serve "mince pies", "orange juice". 
Πορτοκαλάδα από πορτοκάλι, που λέμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

Μπορείτε σήμερα να διαβάσετε στα Νέα (ή καλύτερα στο ιστολόγιο του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη) τη συνέχεια του σημειώματός του για τα εισαγωγικά.

Έχω μια μικρή ένσταση: δεν θεωρώ ότι τα εισαγωγικά στην έκφραση _*δίνω το «παρών»*_ εκπροσωπούν τη μεταφοροκτόνα τάση. Είναι τα εισαγωγικά της παράθεσης, περίπου σαν το «κατηγορώ» του Ζολά και της Απογευματινής (στην εικόνα), όπως τα γράφει ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο ΛΝΕΓ αλλά και ο Κριαράς στο ΝΕΛ: λέω «~» (=φωνάζω τη λέξη «παρών» για να δηλώσω ότι παρευρίσκομαι κάπου)· δίνω το «~» (= α. παρευρίσκομαι κάπου· β. συμμετέχω σε ενέργεια). Το «δίνω» όπως στο «δίνω το παράγγελμα». 




Τα έχω καταργήσει, προτιμώ να γράφω _*έδωσαν το παρών*_, επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι παγιωμένη μεταφορική χρήση και στην πραγματικότητα κανένας δεν λέει «Παρών!». Ωστόσο, δεν με ενοχλεί να τα βλέπω, έστω και σαν κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος.

Επίσης, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι χρήσιμα, μέχρι και απαραίτητα, τα εισαγωγικά της μεταφορικής χρήσης. Στο παράδειγμα που δίνει ο Μάκριτζ, «Είκοσι τέσσερις αιώνες ο Φίλιππος “κοιμόταν” κάτω από τα χωράφια της Βεργίνας», περισσότερο θα με ενοχλούσε το «κοιμόταν» χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά. Είναι θέμα ισορροπιών, που καμιά φορά καταντούν υποκειμενική υπόθεση.

Εύστοχη και διασκεδαστική είναι η ενότητα για τα εισαγωγικά-μπούμερανγκ, που προσφέρονται για παρερμηνεία. Ιδιαίτερα το αλίευμα του Τιπούκειτου από την «Ε» (Ο ηθοποιός και συγγραφέας Θόδωρος Εξαρχος «προίκισε» την ιστοριογραφία του νεοελληνικού θεάτρου με μια «πολύτιμη» προσφορά) δίνει την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι βάζουν εισαγωγικά όπως άλλοι υπογραμμίζουν ένα κείμενο καθώς το διαβάζουν για να δείξουν ποιες λέξεις θα ήθελαν να τονίσουν. «Πώς» αλλιώς να εξηγήσει κανείς «τέτοια» μανία;


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ένα σχετικό "δικό μας" "νήμα" ;):
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=975


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Λατρεύω τους τίτλους με τα προκλητικά εισαγωγικά:

Στο Βερολίνο ο Γ. Παπανδρέου, αύριο «βλέπει» Μέρκελ

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=253346


----------



## sarant (Feb 21, 2011)

Είναι να μην πάει στο πονηρό ο νους σου;

Πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω κι εγώ συναντήσει πολλά εντελώς μα εντελώς άχρηστα εισαγωγικά...


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Λατρεύω τους τίτλους με τα προκλητικά εισαγωγικά:
> 
> Στο Βερολίνο ο Γ. Παπανδρέου, αύριο «βλέπει» Μέρκελ
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=253346


 
Ας μη βιαζόμαστε. Μπορεί να είναι από τη χαρτοπαικτική ορολογία. Τα βλέπω και ποντάρω το ταπί μου. ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

sarant said:


> Είναι να μην πάει στο πονηρό ο νους σου;


Έλα ντε! Εγώ φαντάστηκα τον Γιώργο να χαμογελά πονηρά, να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τα φρύδια του και να λέει:
Άντζι, Άντζι
είσ' εδώ;
Περπατούσα εις το δάσος*
και ήρθα να σε δω!​
Τον Μέλανα Δρυμό, βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

«Έγραψε» πάλι ο Σαραντάκος:
Φύτεψε κι εσύ δυο εισαγωγικά, μπορείς!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Ξαναμαναδιαβάζοντας τα άρθρα του Τιπούκειτου θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν κάνει καλά που δεν γράφει πιο συχνά! Α, και «έκλεψα» στο διαγωνισμό του Σαραντάκου


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2012)

Από το σημερινό του Σαραντάκου διά της τεθλασμένης οδηγήθηκα σε αυτό: The blog of unnecessary quotes.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Κάτι άσχετο, αλλά δεν μ' αρέσουν οι άνω τελείες που βλέπω τελευταία στα κείμενα του Νίκου. Υποθέτω ότι τα γράφει σε κειμενογράφο και τα ανεβάζει αργότερα, γιατί π.χ. το Word το κάνει αυτό, στο copy-paste. Αλλάζει το · με το • (Alt+0183 και Alt+263, αντίστοιχα).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως είχα φανταστεί ότι το κάνει γιατί έτσι πιστεύει πως φαίνονται καλύτερα· άλλες φορές πάλι τον βλέπω να βάζει ' για να δηλώσει την άνω τελεία.


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2012)

Λοιπόν, σε σχέση με τις άνω τελείες εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα διαφορετικό. Πάντοτε έγραφα τα κείμενα στο word και τα κοπυπάστωνα (με το ειδικό κουμπί W) στον έντιτορ της wordpress. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, όταν κάνω τη μεταφορά, αφενός οι άνω τελείες γίνονται πανάσχημες και αφετέρου χάνονται τα πλάγια, bold κτλ. ενώ παλιότερα διατηριόντουσαν.

Το ' για την άνω τελεία το βάζω όταν γράφω απευθείας στον έντιτορ της wp.


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> Από το σημερινό του Σαραντάκου διά της τεθλασμένης οδηγήθηκα σε αυτό: The blog of unnecessary quotes.



Και πάνω πάνω η ταμπέλα _"hot" drinks_. Να δώ πότε θα βρούμε στα δικά μας καφενείο που να πουλάει 
"κρύα" αναψυκτικά, από αυτά που είναι χωρίς χιούμορ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Λοιπόν, σε σχέση με τις άνω τελείες εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα διαφορετικό. Πάντοτε έγραφα τα κείμενα στο word και τα κοπυπάστωνα (με το ειδικό κουμπί W) στον έντιτορ της wordpress. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, όταν κάνω τη μεταφορά, αφενός οι άνω τελείες γίνονται πανάσχημες και αφετέρου χάνονται τα πλάγια, bold κτλ. ενώ παλιότερα διατηριόντουσαν.
> 
> Το ' για την άνω τελεία το βάζω όταν γράφω απευθείας στον έντιτορ της wp.



Τότε κάτι άλλαξε στην κωδικοποίηση της σελίδας που χρησιμοποιεί η wordpress.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Τελικά, ζητάει συγγνώμη η Sony ή όχι;
Και όταν κηδεύεται κάποιος, είναι έξω από τη φυσιολογική χρήση της γλώσσας αν πούμε ότι τον αποχαιρετούμε και του λέμε αντίο;


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2012)

Ίσως υπάρχει μίνιμουμ γκαραντί, ότι κάθε ιστότοπος οφείλει να βάζει ξερωγώ 10 χιλιάδες εισαγωγικά το μήνα, αλλιώς του παίρνουν την άδεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Από το σημερινό του Σαραντάκου διά της τεθλασμένης οδηγήθηκα σε αυτό: The blog of unnecessary quotes.



Μα τόσο τεθλασμένη κι εσύ! Προφανώς δεν σου άρεσε η ευθεία οδός του πρώτου μηνύματος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα τόσο τεθλασμένη κι εσύ! Προφανώς δεν σου άρεσε η ευθεία οδός του πρώτου μηνύματος.



Μάλλον «χάθηκε» προσπαθώντας να βρει τη «σπηλιά»


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και όταν κηδεύεται κάποιος, είναι έξω από τη φυσιολογική χρήση της γλώσσας αν πούμε ότι τον αποχαιρετούμε και του λέμε αντίο;


Μάλλον οι ξένοι δημοσιογράφοι χρειάζονται μαθήματα από τους Έλληνες συναδέλφους τους: Αυτός εδώ ξέχασε τα εισαγωγικά στους αποχαιρετισμούς. Μάθε, παιδί μου, γράμματα! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 19, 2012)

Ξεχνάς τα εισαγωγικά που πρέπει να μπουν σε ολόκληρο τον κυρίως τίτλο. Ή τέλος πάντων μόνο στο singing, ή στο angels. :)


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Feb 19, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ξαναμαναδιαβάζοντας τα άρθρα του Τιπούκειτου θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν κάνει καλά που δεν γράφει πιο συχνά!


Palavra, μερσί! Μακάρι να έμενε χρόνος για μπλόγκειν (που λέει και ο sarant): δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, έχει πλακώσει δουλειά για δέκα ζωές.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τελικά, ζητάει συγγνώμη η Sony ή όχι;



Τα εισαγωγικά στην περίπτωση της Σόνι τα θεωρώ σωστά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα εισαγωγικά στην περίπτωση της Σόνι τα θεωρώ σωστά.


Pourquoi, mon cher?


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

Όπως θα γράφαμε και «Παρών» από τη Sony στην εκδήλωση για κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Επειδή δεν λέει:
Συγγνώμη ζητά η Sony...
Έτσι που είναι είναι σαν να το λέει. Οπότε, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 29, 2012)

Όπως σωστά παρατηρεί και ο *nickel*, το "Συγγνώμη" της SONY βλέποντάς το εδώ μέσα στα εισαγωγικά το εκλαμβάνω ως μια ειρωνική συγγνώμη, όπως περίπου όταν ζήτησαν συγγνώμη κάποιοι για τον Μεσαίωνα που έκαψαν αστρονόμους. Εκτός των εισαγωγικών έχει το νόημα μιας ειλικρινούς συγγνώμης. Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα εισαγωγικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται με φειδώ, είναι όμως χρήσιμα για να δηλώσουν λεπτές νοηματικές διαφορές, όπως παραπάνω. Με αφορμή μια παραπάνω ανάρτηση, το "κοιμάται" (τα εισαγωγικά εδώ κρίνω ότι χρειάζονται) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεταφορικά χωρίς εισαγωγικά, εννοώντας ότι κάποιος δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται γύρω του ή κοιμάται τον αιώνιο. Είναι θέμα αντίληψης του αναγνώστη και τέτοιες μεταφορές δίνουν ακριβώς τη λογοτεχνική οντότητα του κειμένου.

ΥΓ. Πολλές φορές σε κείμενα, εκτός από τα εισαγωγικά χρησιμοποιούνται _πλάγια_, *έντονα*, α ρ α ι ά, ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ, υπογραμμισμένα ή ο,τι άλλα γράμματα μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, προκειμένου να τονιστεί μια λέξη. Φρονώ ότι η φειδώ πρέπει να επεκταθεί και εκεί.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 29, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι δεν το εκλαμβάνω ως ειρωνικό. Αντίθετα, θεωρώ ότι τα εισαγωγικά παρουσιάζουν το "συγγνώμη" σα να το ακούμε αυτή τη στιγμή που το βλέπουμε (ευθύς λόγος) και όχι με πλάγιο λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2012)

Είναι ωραία τα παιχνίδια της γλώσσας. Υπάρχουν λοιπόν τρία επίπεδα στο «συγγνώμη».


Συγγνώμη από τη Sony... = Συγγνώμη ζήτησε η Sony...
«Συγγνώμη» από τη Sony... = «Συγγνώμη» είπε η Sony...
«Συγγνώμη» από τη Sony... = Άσ' τα αυτά, Sony, σε ξέρουμε!
:)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 29, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν το εκλαμβάνω ως ειρωνικό. Αντίθετα, θεωρώ ότι τα εισαγωγικά παρουσιάζουν το "συγγνώμη" σα να το ακούμε αυτή τη στιγμή που το βλέπουμε (ευθύς λόγος) και όχι με πλάγιο λόγο.


Το πιο πιθανό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται πράγματι με την παραπάνω λογική. Η συζήτηση γίνεται ακριβώς για να δείξει ότι μερικές φορές μπορεί να γίνουν παρανοήσεις, με απρόβλεπτες ίσως προεκτάσεις...


----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2012)

Για καλύτερη εικόνα του συγκεκριμένου τίτλου και άρθρου:

Έγινε «κατά λάθος»
*«Συγγνώμη» από τη Sony για την αύξηση στις τιμές δύο άλμπουμ της Γουίτνεϊ Χιούστον 
* 
Λονδίνο, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο

Συγγνώμη αναγκάστηκε να ζητήσει η δισκογραφική εταιρεία Sony έπειτα από τις αντιδράσεις που προκάλεσε η απόφασή της να αυξήσει στη Βρετανία τις τιμές δύο άλμπουμ της Γουίτνεϊ Χιούστον, λίγες ώρες μετά την ανακοίνωση του θανάτου της.

Σύμφωνα με το ΒΒC, τα άλμπουμ «Ultimate Collection» και «Greatest Hits» αυξήθηκαν κατά 3 λίρες, έκαστον, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί αυτομάτως η τιμή τους και στο iTunes.

Σε ανακοίνωσή της η Sony υποστηρίζει ότι η τιμή των άλμπουμ αυξήθηκε «κατά λάθος». Τονίζει, επίσης, ότι το λάθος «διορθώθηκε άμεσα», μόλις έγινε αντιληπτό. 

«Απληστία» και «ντροπή» ήταν οι δύο λέξεις που κυριάρχησαν στα μηνύματα των θαυμαστών της Χιούστον στο Twitter, μόλις έγινε γνωστό ότι αυξήθηκαν οι τιμές των δύο άλμπουμ.

Όπως συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που κάποιος διάσημος τραγουδιστής «φεύγει» από τη ζωή, έτσι και στην περίπτωση της Χιούστον οι πωλήσεις των δίσκων της τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχουν εκτοξευτεί τόσο στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες όσο και στη Βρετανία. 

Πολλά από τα τραγούδια της είναι σε τροχιά επανεισόδου στο Top 40 της Βρετανίας, ενώ το «I Will Always Love You» -γνωστό από την ταινία «Ο Σωματοφύλακας»- ενδέχεται να είναι την Κυριακή στο Top 10.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 29, 2012)

daeman said:


> Σε ανακοίνωσή της η Sony υποστηρίζει ότι η τιμή των άλμπουμ αυξήθηκε «κατά λάθος». Τονίζει, επίσης, ότι το λάθος «διορθώθηκε άμεσα», μόλις έγινε αντιληπτό.
> ..................................................................
> Όπως συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που κάποιος διάσημος τραγουδιστής «φεύγει» από τη ζωή, έτσι και στην περίπτωση της Χιούστον οι πωλήσεις των δίσκων της τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχουν εκτοξευτεί τόσο στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες όσο και στη Βρετανία.



Στην πρώτη πρόταση τα εισαγωγικά δίνουν υποχρεωτικά ειρωνική χροιά, γιατί αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθούν πριν από τις λέξεις "η τιμή..." και "το λάθος..." αντίστοιχα. 
Αντίθετα, στη δεύτερη είναι περιττά, καθώς η λέξη "φεύγει" [sic] χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον μεταφορικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες θέσεις, τα εισαγωγικά χρειάζονται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 29, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι ειρωνικό το «κατά λάθος». Είναι ουδέτερη η στάση του αφηγητή. Αφήνει τη Sony να λέει («η Sony υποστηρίζει») και... ο νοών νοείτω. Το ίδιο και στην επόμενη περίπτωση. Για μένα το εκνευριστικό εκεί δεν αφορά αυτό το νήμα: αντί να πει «αμέσως μόλις», χωρίς κόμμα, γράφει «άμεσα», βάζει αυτό σε εισαγωγικά αλλά όχι τη συνέχεια, και, για να μην αφήσει το σολοικισμό «άμεσα μόλις», βάζει κι ένα κόμμα να τα χωρίσει!


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση για το "άμεσα". Χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα με εντελώς διαφορετικό νόημα από το "αμέσως". Και εφόσον ο δημοσιογράφος περιγράφει ουδέτερα το θέμα, τα εισαγωγικά πρέπει προφανώς να φύγουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Όπως σωστά παρατηρεί και ο *nickel*, το "Συγγνώμη" της SONY βλέποντάς το εδώ μέσα στα εισαγωγικά το εκλαμβάνω ως μια ειρωνική συγγνώμη, όπως περίπου όταν ζήτησαν συγγνώμη κάποιοι για τον Μεσαίωνα που έκαψαν αστρονόμους. Εκτός των εισαγωγικών έχει το νόημα μιας ειλικρινούς συγγνώμης.


Μα, ο nickel δεν είπε αυτό· έγραψε:


nickel said:


> Έτσι που είναι είναι σαν να το λέει. *Οπότε, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.*


Και η ίδια διάσταση παραμένει και πιο κάτω, στο θέμα της ουδέτερης στάσης του αφηγητή (κι εκεί ο nickel λέει πως τα εισαγωγικά αυτήν ακριβώς διασφαλίζουν).

Δηλαδή, όταν μεταφέρουμε το τι είπε κάποιος με λόγο που δεν είναι πλάγιος τότε τα εισαγωγικά χρησιμοποιούνται κανονικά. Μην πάμε στο άλλο άκρο, κι όπου βλέπουμε εισαγωγικά να τα θεωρούμε αποκλειστικά ένδειξη ειρωνικής χρήσης!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Γίγαντας ή νάνος;

_*Ο «γίγαντας» που λέγεται Ελληνική γλώσσα δεν δαμάζεται εύκολα!*_ (Wikipedia, λήμμα Babiniotis dictionary -Bampiniotis στον λίνκο)

Από τον πρόλογο του λεξικού (Γ' έκδοση), όπου όμως πλέον η _ελληνική γλώσσα_ γράφεται με πεζό. (Όσο θυμάμαι τους ατέλειωτους καβγάδες μου με επιμελητές που ήθελαν τις γλώσσες με κεφαλαίο, αντίθετα από ό,τι λέει η γραμματική...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Οι γλώσσες με κεφαλαίο είναι αγγλισμός. Αν και παρατηρώ πολύ συχνά η ελληνική να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο πρώτο γράμμα και οι άλλες με πεζό.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι γλώσσες με κεφαλαίο είναι αγγλισμός. Αν και παρατηρώ πολύ συχνά η ελληνική να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο πρώτο γράμμα και οι άλλες με πεζό.


Δες εδώ για το θέμα αυτό. Γενικά δεν υπάρχουν αυστηροί κανόνες. Εγώ προτιμώ να γράφω ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός, η ελληνική γλώσσα (το _ελληνική _είναι επίθετο) και η Ελληνική ή τα Ελληνικά (εδώ το επίθετο είναι θέσει ουσιαστικό).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 11, 2012)

Ηλεξεφυλλίζοντας τα "Πεντάλεπτα" του Κριαρά στη σελίδα 204 έπεσα σ' αυτό:






Συμφωνώ απολύτως για την κατάχρηση των εισαγωγικών που γίνεται σήμερα, αλλά μου φαίνεται απ' αυτό που διαβάζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να "πυροβολούμε" αδιακρίτως. 
Ο κ.Χάρης παραθέτει κάποια παραδείγματα:
_- «Πόλεμος» κατά της φοροδιαφυγής: α, ώστε μας κοροϊδεύουν! Κανένας πόλεμος δε θα γίνει, στάχτη στα μάτια απλώς. 

Στη «φάκα» όσοι φοροδιαφεύγουν: ώστε θα τους κάνουνε τα μούτρα κρέας! 

- Νέο «χτύπημα» από τον Χρ. Παπουτσή: ώστε κι αυτός θέατρο παίζει! σιγά το χτύπημα, θα εννοούν· μάλλον τον ειρωνεύονται. _
Κατά τον Κριαρά (όπως τον καταλαβαίνω εγώ) δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη χρήση των εισαγωγικών παραπάνω. Εσείς πώς το "βλέπετε";


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα, για να το περιγράψω με δύο λόγια, είναι ότι πολλοί βάζουν εισαγωγικά σε μια μεταφορική χρήση, η οποία είναι όμως παγιωμένη και δεν χρειάζεται εισαγωγικά. Για παράδειγμα, όταν το λεξικό (το ΛΝΕΓ εν προκειμένω) γράφει, στο λήμμα _φάκα_, *πιάνομαι / πέφτω στη φάκα*, δεν του φοράει εισαγωγικά. Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι δεν υπάρχει εκεί γνήσια ποντικοπαγίδα και δεν θέλουμε τη βοήθεια των εισαγωγικών. Αν τώρα προσθέσει κάποιος τα εισαγωγικά καταχρηστικά, δικαιούται ο αναγνώστης να πιστέψει ότι τα εισαγωγικά έχουν εκεί την άλλη τους χρήση, την ειρωνική. Ιδιαίτερα στο πρώτο παράδειγμα («Πόλεμος» κατά της φοροδιαφυγής) είναι φανερό ότι κάποιος τα έβαλε ως εκ περισσού αλλά δικαιούσαι να τα διαβάσεις ως εκ Περισσού (ως μέλος του ΚΚΕ που πιστεύει ότι δεν θα γίνει τίποτα κατά της φοροδιαφυγής).
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2012)

*Η επόμενη πίστα*

Αφού μελετήσαμε τη χρήση των εισαγωγικών και την επιλεκτική ακλισία, ας περάσουμε στην επόμενη πίστα, _Η σωστή χρήση των εισαγωγικών για την προώθηση της επιλεκτικής ακλισίας_:

Ένας από τους πιο στενούς συνεργάτες του νέου Προέδρου του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ευ. Βενιζέλου, ο Πάρις Κουκουλόπουλος μιλώντας στον Real fm 97.8 σχολίασε με δεικτικό τρόπο την κίνηση των δύο πρώην υπουργών να ιδρύσουν νέο κόμμα. «Προκαλεί τη νοημοσύνη μου η κίνησή τους, είναι άρνηση ανάληψης ευθυνών». Ο κ. Κουκουλόπουλος χαρακτήρισε την Λούκα Κατσέλη «αρχιτέκτων του "λεφτά υπάρχουν"», ενώ τον Χάρη Καστανίδη «αρχιτέκτων του δημοψηφίσματος». (Real.gr)​

Αν θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε κάποιες φράσεις κατά λέξη, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει κλιτικό σύστημα. Έτσι, είτε θα πούμε (όπως εδώ) χαρακτήρισε την Λ.Κ. «αρχιτεκτόνισσα του "λεφτά υπάρχουν"» και τον Χ. Κ. «αρχιτέκτονα του δημοψηφίσματος», είτε θα αλλάξουμε τη σύνταξη, αποφεύγοντας το "χαρακτήρισε" για να έχουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς στην ονομαστική: Ο κ. Κ. είπε ότι η Λ.Κ. είναι η αρχιτεκτόνισσα και ο Χ.Κ. ο αρχιτέκτονας.

Παρεμπ. 1. Εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια έχουμε: ο αρχιτέκτονας και η αρχιτεκτόνισσα --εκείνο το "αρχιτέκτων" το είπε άραγε verbatim ο κ.Π.Κ.;
Παρεμπ. 2. Ελπίζω εκείνο το _δεικτικό τρόπο_ να είναι πρόβλημα κάποιου αυτόματου διορθωτή. Το εναλλακτικό ενδεχόμενο είναι η εσφαλμένη παρετυμολόγηση (πού να ξέρεις τώρα το δηκτικός από το δήγμα, δηλαδή δαγκωνιά) και κατανόηση της έννοιας (ότι δηλαδή ο κ.Κ. τους «έδειξε» και όχι, όπως είναι σωστό, ότι τους «δάγκωσε» με τους χαρακτηρισμούς του).


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Εισαγωγικολατρεία!
Ανακοίνωση του Προέδρου του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Εμ, τελείωσαν τα μαύρα, τα πλάγια και οι υπογραμμίσεις, πώς αλλιώς να δείξει την έμφαση; Με φατσούλες;

(Αυτό το «να αιτήστε»... ).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

> Γι αυτό σας καλούμε να σταθείτε δίπλα του - ειδικά - *στη «αρχική»* μεταβατική του λειτουργία,
> αναγνωρίζοντας ότι το Ταμείο μας «στέλνει ένα μικρό μήνυμα αισιοδοξίας για το αύριο» στην δύσκολη
> αυτή περίοδο.



Στη; «αρχική» ; :blink::blink:
Και τελικά στέλνει ή δεν στέλνει μήνυμα αισιοδοξίας;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2012)

Τίτλος από το δελτίο του ΑΝΤ1:

"Πέρασε" την Εθνική Οδό η πυρκαγιά.

Δηλαδή; Την πέρασε ή δεν την πέρασε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια!

Επιτέλους, σωστή χρήση των εισαγωγικών:

*Στον «αέρα» το ελληνόφωνο Euronews*


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Πάντως στο χτεσινό δελτίο του Mega είδα τα εισαγωγικά να μπαίνουν σε γνωστό ιδιωματισμό, που όμως χρησιμοποιούνταν κυριολεκτικά:
*«Βγήκε από τα ρούχα του» για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό*

(Μπερδεύτηκα πολύ, αλλά δεν «βγήκα από τα ρούχα μου».)


To support Ellen's efforts to raise money for breast cancer research, Liam Neeson put on quite a show, by taking off most of his clothes!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibFpkUHvcYk


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγχαρητήρια!
> 
> Επιτέλους, σωστή χρήση των εισαγωγικών:
> 
> *Στον «αέρα» το ελληνόφωνο Euronews*



Μπράβο, αυτά που λέγαμε κι εκεί: Στον αέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι τα εισαγωγικά που εμφανίζονται στο 04:50 κερδίζουν επάξια το χρυσό μετάλλιο της εισαγωγικομανίας. Κουλά εισαγωγικά έχω δει πολλά --στο ίδιο το όνομα του ανθρώπου, ποτέ!
http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net/item/11475-Deltio-Eidhsewn-06-03-2013#.UT9ygtZGjN8

Ευτυχώς κάποιος το πήρε χαμπάρι και το διόρθωσε μετά.


----------



## pidyo (May 7, 2013)

> «*Έφυγε*» για Αθήνα ο Στεφανάκος
> Για την Αθήνα αναχώρησε εσπευσμένα ο τερματοφύλακας του Παναιτωλικού Μανώλης Στεφανάκος για να βρεθεί στο πλευρό του αδερφού του που νοσηλεύεται σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση.



Δεν του φτάνει το άγχος του για τον αδερφό του τον κακομοίρη, τον «έφυγαν» και τον ίδιον με τα εισαγωγικά τους.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2013)

Από το in.gr:

*Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ στον «Άγιο Νικόλαο»
*Χειροβομβίδα εντοπίστηκε λίγο μετά τις 8 το απόγευμα της Τρίτης μέσα σε φρεάτιο κάτω από την αποβάθρα του σταθμού του ΗΣΑΠ «Άγιος Νικόλαος», δίπλα στις γραμμές του ηλεκτρικού σιδηροδρόμου.

Ακόμα κι αν θέλαμε να του δώσουμε το ελαφρυντικό ότι έβαλε τα εισαγωγικά στον τίτλο επειδή έλειπε η λέξη _σταθμός _μπροστά από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο, στο κείμενο υπάρχει ολόκληρος _σταθμός του ΗΣΑΠ_ μπροστά, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά.

Ας φανταστούμε τώρα την είδηση για άλλους σταθμούς:

Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ στην «Ομόνοια».
Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ στο «Μοναστηράκι».
Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ στον «Ταύρο».
Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΟΣΕ στο «Λιανοκλάδι».
Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ στον «Κηφισό».

Μάλλον τους το διδάσκουν στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίας, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δες την εξής διαφορά:

Χειροβομβίδα βρέθηκε δίπλα στις γραμμές του ΗΣΑΠ *στον «Άγιο Νικόλαο»*
κάτω από την αποβάθρα *του σταθμού του ΗΣΑΠ «Άγιος Νικόλαος»*

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, όπου είναι ένας απλός γεωγραφικός προσδιορισμός και μοιάζει με όλα τα παραδείγματά σου με τις προθέσεις, τα εισαγωγικά είναι εντελώς κακοβαλμένα. Είναι βέβαιο ωστόσο ότι χωρίς εισαγωγικά περιγράφουμε τις περιοχές, όχι τους σταθμούς. Δεν είναι, από την άλλη, λάθος να γράψουμε: 
Θα συναντηθούμε στην «Ειρήνη». 

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση επίσης δεν με ενοχλούν αφού είναι σαφώς το όνομα του σταθμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2013)

Και γιατί η μούμια να είναι σε εισαγωγικά εδώ; Δεν είναι μούμια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης; Από το in.gr.

*Αγόρι στη Γερμανία ανακάλυψε «μούμια» στην σοφίτα της γιαγιάς*







Η σαρκοφάγος που ανακάλυψε ο δεκάχρονος Αλεξάντερ στη σοφίτα του σπιτιού του στη Γερμανία 
*Βερολίνο, Γερμανία*
Ένα δεκάχρονο αγόρι στη Γερμανία έπαιζε στη σοφίτα της γιαγιάς του, όταν ήρθε αντιμέτωπος με ένα θέαμα βγαλμένο από ταινία τρόμου: μία «μούμια» μέσα σε μία σαρκοφάγο. Η «μούμια» ήταν κρυμμένη σε κάποια γωνιά της σοφίτας και βρισκόταν μέσα στη σαρκοφάγο, η οποία ήταν στολισμένη με ιερογλυφικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2013)

Τα εισαγωγικά προέρχονται από την αγγλική είδηση:

German boy finds 'a mummy' in grandmother's attic
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23553074

Διαβάζοντας το παρακάτω ή το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο, αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι η μούμια με εισαγωγικά είναι η μούμια που δεν είναι αυθεντική, δηλαδή από την αρχαία Αίγυπτο, άρα κάθε άλλη μούμια από ταρίχευση σε άλλο μέρος και άλλη εποχή πρέπει να κυκλοφορεί με τη συνοδεία εισαγωγικών!

Ο κ. Κέτλερ δήλωσε ότι δεν έχει αμφιβολία πως η σαρκοφάγος, η νεκρική μάσκα και ένα δοχείο που βρέθηκε στη σοφίτα -στο οποίο φυλάσσονταν τα όργανα που είχαν αφαιρεθεί- είναι αντίγραφα.
Ωστόσο, πιστεύει ότι η μούμια μπορεί να είναι αληθινή.
Ο πατέρας του οδοντιάτρου είχε ταξιδέψει στη Βόρειο Αφρική τη δεκαετία του 1950. Τότε, σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του Κέτλερ σε τοπική εφημερίδα, βρισκόταν ακόμα σε εξέλιξη εμπόριο για αυθεντικές μούμιες.

Απορώ πώς η σαρκοφάγος και η νεκρική μάσκα, οι οποίες είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι αντίγραφα, δεν έχουν γίνει «σαρκοφάγος» και «νεκρική μάσκα». Η μούμια πάντως, από τη στιγμή που η είδηση ανέφερε ότι «μπορεί να είναι αληθινή», έχασε τα εισαγωγικά της...
:)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2013)

Άρα ένας ζωγραφικός πίνακας που είναι αντίγραφο είναι "πίνακας". :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2013)

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το θέαμα είναι "βγαλμένο από ταινία τρόμου". Σε λίγο θα πουν και τα αρχαιολογικά ντοκυμανταίρ ταινίες τρόμου (βεβαίως με τη μουσκή και τα εφφέ που βάζουν όποτε δείχνουν μούμιες, πάνε γυρέυοντας).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το θέαμα είναι "βγαλμένο από ταινία τρόμου". Σε λίγο θα πουν και τα αρχαιολογικά ντοκυμανταίρ ταινίες τρόμου (βεβαίως με τη μουσκή και τα εφφέ που βάζουν όποτε δείχνουν μούμιες, πάνε γυρέυοντας).



Ας ήσουν 10 χρονών να παίζεις στην σοφίτα και ξαφνικά να αντιληφθείς ότι υπάρχει μια μούμια εκεί μέσα και θα 'σου λεγα εγώ αν ήταν βγαλμένο από ταινία τρόμου ή όχι.



nickel said:


> Τα εισαγωγικά προέρχονται από την αγγλική είδηση:
> 
> German boy finds 'a mummy' in grandmother's attic



Μήπως ο τίτλος του πρωτότυπου έχει το _mummy_ σε εισαγωγικά γιατί είναι δίπλα στο _grandmother_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

Μια ιδιάζουσα χρήση εισαγωγικών είναι η συμβολή της Λώρης Κέζα στα «βλαχοδημαρχικά»:[...] Γιατί αν περιγράφει ως «βλαχοδήμαρχους» τους αιρετούς, θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι ψηφίστηκαν από κλαρινογαμπρούς.[...] Στο ίδιο άρθρο, με εισαγωγικά οι χαρακτηρισμοί «άπλυτοι» και «μαλλί αερόστατο».

Όχι όμως οι κλαρινογαμπροί, μια λέξη με αβέβαιη ακόμη ερμηνεία. (Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάπου με σαφήνεια και δεν μπόρεσα να την εντοπίσω...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι οι κλαρινογαμπροί είναι αυτοί που στους γάμους τους παίζουν κλαρίνα, ίδιον του βλάχου ή γενικά του χωριάτη. Αν με τα εισαγωγικά στον _βλαχοδήμαρχο_ ήθελε να μας πει ότι δεν εννοεί κάποιον δήμαρχο Βλάχο, αρκούσε νομίζω το πεζό πρώτο γράμμα. Το μαλλί αερόστατο είναι φανερότατη μεταφορά, άρα τα εισαγωγικά είναι εξίσου άχρηστα και το _άπλυτοι_ είναι μεταφορικό στο περίπου, δεδομένου του πώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε ιστορικά αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υποθέτω ότι οι κλαρινογαμπροί είναι...


Διάβασε Λεξιλογία, αγόρι μου: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13351-μαλλί-κλαρίνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2013)

Τζήζας! Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2016)

*Ο Σαββίδης «κράτησε» τον Ιβιτς ως προπονητή του ΠΑΟΚ*
http://sports.in.gr/basketball/article/?aid=1500081199

Είδε ο τιτλατζής τη φωτογραφία και σκέφτηκε να βάλει εισαγωγικά, μη νομίζουν οι αναγνώστες ότι η είδηση αφορά αυτό που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία, τον Σαββίδη να κρατά το χέρι του Ίβιτς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2016)

Έχω μια άλλη ιδέα για την ερμηνεία των εισαγωγικών: Θέλησε να μας δείξει ότι έκανε και λογοπαίγνιο, κάτι σαν pun intended.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2016)

Από κρόουλ στις ειδήσεις του Σκάι: «Εκρηκτικό» παραμένει το κλίμα στη Βενεζουέλα.

Γιατί χρειάζεται εισαγωγικά το «εκρηκτικό»; Αφού είναι καθιερωμένη έκφραση το «εκρηκτικό κλίμα».

ΛΚΝ: *εκρηκτικός -ή -ό [ekriktikós] Ε1 : 1.(για πργ.) α. που μπορεί να εκρήγνυται ή να προκαλεί έκρηξη: Εκρηκτικές ουσίες / ύλες.Εκρηκτικό μείγμα. ~ μηχανισμός. || (ως ουσ.) τα εκρηκτικά, υλικά που προκαλούν έκρηξη. β.που αφορά το φαινόμενο της έκρηξης: Εκρηκτικό κύμα. Εκρηκτική δύναμη. Εκρηκτικά φαινόμενα.2. (μτφ.)α. που εκδηλώνεται με τρόπο αιφνίδιο, βίαιο κτλ.: Εκρηκτικά γεγονότα. Εκρηκτικές εξελίξεις/αλλαγές,αιφνίδιες, ταχύτατες και πολύ μεγάλες. β. που προμηνύει βίαια, εκρηκτικά γεγονότα: Εκρηκτική κατάσταση / ατμόσφαιρα. Εκρηκτικό κλίμα. γ. (για ιδιότητες κτλ. προσώπων) πληθωρικός: Εκρηκτικό ταλέντο. Εκρηκτική ομορφιά.*


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2016)

Θα επιτρέπονταν τα εισαγωγικά μόνο αν ήθελε να σου κλείσει το μάτι ότι κάνει λογοπαίγνιο. Αν δηλαδή υπήρχαν και πραγματικές εκρήξεις. Χτες, ας πούμε, το κλίμα έξω από το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν «εκρηκτικό».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2016)

nickel said:


> Χτες, ας πούμε, το κλίμα έξω από το Πολυτεχνείο ήταν «εκρηκτικό».


Μπα, _κυριολεκτικά _εκρηκτικό ήταν...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2016)

Τους βγήκε «ξινό» το γλέντι της βάπτισης - 40 άτομα μεταφέρθηκαν με γαστρεντερίτιδα στο νοσοκομείο

*ξινός *-ή -ό [ksinós] Ε1 : 1α. που έχει την έντονη γεύση του λεμονιού: _H σούπα / η σαλάτα είναι πολύ ξινή. || υπόξινος: Ξινά δαμάσκηνα.β. για φρούτα που δεν έχουν ωριμάσει: Είναι ξινά ακόμα τα σταφύλια. ΦΡ περσινά* ξινά σταφύλια. _2. (ως ουσ.) α. το ξινό:α[SUB]1[/SUB]. η γεύση του ξινού. α[SUB]2[/SUB]. το κιτρικό οξύ. β. (οικ.) τα ξινά, τα εσπεριδοειδή. _ΦΡ μου βγαίνει κτ. ξινό / βγάζω κτ. σε κπ. ξινό, _για κτ. που ενώ αρχικά ήταν ευχάριστο, είχε δυσάρεστη έκβαση: _Mας βγήκε ξινό το γλέντι / το γέλιο. Mου έβγαλε ξινό το ταξίδι. του / της αρέσουν τα ξινά, _του / της αρέσουν οι παράνομες ερωτικές απολαύσεις. 3. (μτφ.) για άνθρωπο δύστροπο, γρουσούζη, στρυφνό: _Ξινή γυναίκα. ξινούτσικος -η -ο YΠΟKΟΡ.
_Βάζουν τα εισαγωγικά μπας και είμαστε ηλίθιοι και δεν καταλάβουμε ότι είναι μεταφορική έκφραση και το πάρουμε κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2016)

Από βιβλίο:
Οι φωτογραφίες των σελίδων ........ έχουν "τραβηχθή" από τον συγγραφέα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2016)

Μαζί και ο ευπρεπισμός (χθ) και ο ορθογραφικός αναχρονισμός, σετάκι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

sarant said:


> Μαζί και ο ευπρεπισμός (χθ) και ο ορθογραφικός αναχρονισμός, σετάκι.



«Φαίνεται» πως «τραβούσε» αβέρτα και το «παρατράβηξε».  Άι σιχθίρ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

Άμα το παρατραβήξεις το σκοινί, έχεις τραβήγματα με τους Λεξιλόγους. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2016)

Έλεος, ρε παιδιά! 
Ραγδαία επιδείνωση του καιρού: Ερχεται «ιστορικός» χιονιάς, θα το «στρώσει» και στο Σύνταγμα
Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο, έρχεται χιονιάς αλλά δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια ιστορικός και το χιόνι που θα δείτε στρωμένο στο Σύνταγμα δεν θα είναι στρωμένο στ' αλήθεια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2016)

Κανονικά, εισαγωγικά θα ήθελε μόνο το «Σύνταγμα». :)

«Καλημέρα».


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Έλεος, ρε παιδιά!
> Ραγδαία επιδείνωση του καιρού: Ερχεται «ιστορικός» χιονιάς, θα το «στρώσει» και στο Σύνταγμα
> Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο, έρχεται χιονιάς αλλά δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια ιστορικός και το χιόνι που θα δείτε στρωμένο στο Σύνταγμα δεν θα είναι στρωμένο στ' αλήθεια.



Τι εξάπτεσαι κι εσύ; Μπορεί να στρώσει χαλιά. 
Στ' αλήθεια τώρα, τι χιονιάς; Έτσι είναι οι χιονιάδες; Χιονόνερο και αν. Εισαγωγικά εγώ θα έβαζα στην i«efimerida».
Ιστορικός θα είναι ο χιονιάς άμα καταφέρει να γυρίσει ο τροχός. Βρε, σαν τα χιόνια!


----------



## Irini (Nov 26, 2017)

Disclaimer: Το κουνιστό δεν έχει ελληνικά εισαγωγικά.

Το άρθρο ξεκινά καλά :

«Κινηματογραφική» καταδίωξη εν πλω για τη σύλληψη εμπόρων ναρκωτικών από το Λιμενικό.

Δεν θεωρώ τα εισαγωγικά εδώ απολύτως απαραίτητα, αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για τίτλο τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την χρήση τους.
Παρακάτω όμως μας τα χαλάει:

"Η μεγάλη, εν πλω καταδίωξη από τις Λιμενικές Αρχές για τον εντοπισμό και τη σύλληψη διεθνούς κυκλώματος ναρκεμπόρων θυμίζει σκηνές «βγαλμένες» από ταινία δράσης."

Από πότε το " βγαλμένο" θέλει εισαγωγικά; Εκτός κι αν φοβάται πως θα νομίσει κανείς ότι βγήκε η καταδίωξη απ' την ταινία αλά Last action hero.

Λίγο παρακάτω μαθαίνουμε πως οι ναρκέμποροι 
"αναχώρησαν [...] με γιγαντιαίο ταχύπλοο [...] «φορτωμένο», από ακτή της Αλβανίας, με προορισμό προς την Ελλάδα και την Ιταλία.

Δηλαδή _δεν_ ήταν φορτωμένο κι είπαν να σπάσουν πλάκα με το Λιμενικό;

Τα τελευταία εισαγωγικά του άρθρου είναι λογικότατα πάντως:
"με τις λιμενικές αρχές κατά τόπους να «οργώνουν» τη θάλασσα".

Σωστός ο παίκτης. Άνευ εισαγωγικών πού να πάει το μυαλό του αναγνώστη στην μεταφορική σημασία; Όλοι θα νομίζαμε πως ζέψαν τα δελφίνια και ετοίμαζαν την θάλασσα για να φυτέψουν φύκια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2018)

Τι νόημα έχουν τα εισαγωγικά εδώ;
Βρέθηκε «άθικτο» το αρχαιότερο ελληνικό ναυάγιο στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2018)

Εντυπωσιακό. Ευχαριστούμε, Ζάζουλα.
Και κάτι μεταφραστικό: τα αρχαία αγγεία δεν τα λέμε «βάζα», αγγεία τα λέμε.


----------



## mono_aekara (Nov 13, 2018)

Καλή επιτυχία στην ομαδάρα μας φυσικά, αλλά οι υπεύθυνοι επικοινωνίας της ΚΑΕ ΑΕΚ πρέπει να σπάσανε κἀποιο ανεπίσημο (και μάλλον ποιοτικό παρά ποσοτικό) ρεκόρ εισαγωγικομανίας σήμερα: http://www.aekbc.gr/el/articles-2600/oloi-oaka-me-lietkampeli.htm
Το "Βασίλισσα" μου φαίνεται κάπως ειρωνικό λόγω εισαγωγικών, αλλά οκ, λεπτομέρεια. 
Τα "εν πολλοίς" και "εν μέσω", ΓΙΑΤΙ; Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής πικοινωνιολόγος (sic) ;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 31, 2020)

Και ο Σκάι ξεπερνά κάθε όριο:

*Ένα smartwatch με μπαταρία που κρατά «έως» και 14 ημέρες*

Γιατί; Τι σας συμβαίνει; Σας κρατάνε ομήρους και στέλνετε κρυφά σήματα;;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2020)

Δηλαδή, δεν αναστέλλει; Μεταφορική είναι η έννοια; Ο τιτλατζής του skai.gr ξαναχτυπά.

Ο Τραμπ «αναστέλλει» τη συμβολή των ΗΠΑ στη χρηματοδότηση του ΠΟΥ.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 8, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Γιατί; Τι σας συμβαίνει; Σας κρατάνε ομήρους και στέλνετε κρυφά σήματα;;
> View attachment 6236


----------



## kotskons (Jun 14, 2021)

Καλησπέρα. Θα συμφωνούσατε ή όχι με τη χρήση εισαγωγικών στις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις;


Ο Κ.Α. είναι ένας καλλιτέχνης που «γέννησε» μεγάλο καλλιτεχνικό έργο.
Έμεινα μισή όταν ο Γιάννης «έφυγε» (σημ: από τη ζωή).
Στο χωριό μας όλες τις νέες κοπέλες τις λέμε «νύφες».
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Θα σου πω εδώ το καλωσόρισες, γιατί δεν έχω ώρα να περάσω από τα κόμματα ακόμα.
Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα δεν είναι απαραίτητα τα εισαγωγικά. Είναι γνωστή και καθιερωμένη μεταφορική σημασία. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκύψει παρερμηνεία.
Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα θα τα κρατούσα, ιδίως έτσι λακωνική που είναι η διατύπωση, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορεί να υποψιαστεί ο αναγνώστης τη μεταφορική σημασία (ο ακροατής είναι άλλη υπόθεση).
Στην τρίτη περίπτωση είναι θέμα σύμβασης. Κάποιοι βάζουν και κάποιοι δεν βάζουν. Νομίζω ότι τα εισαγωγικά είναι απλούστερη και σαφέστερη λύση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2021)

1. Όχι.
2 και 3. Ναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2021)

Earion said:


> 1. Όχι.
> 2 και 3. Ναι.


Ditto.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Οχι, ναι, όχι θα έλεγα εγώ, αλλά είναι θέμα προτίμησης. Ακόμα καλύτερα θα απόφευγα την εκφραστη του 2, για να μην υπαρχει καμία παρανόηση, γραπτη ή προφορική. Στο κάτω κάτω πες έφυγε απο τη ζχωή. 
Την πάτησα δυο φορές τελευταία:
με κάποιον που σε συζητηση περί συνεπιμέλειας μου έιπε ότι ο πατέρας του έφυγε όταν ήταν μικρός, κι εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ο πατέρας του εγκατέλειψε την οικογένεια, 
με τη γειτόνισσά μου που μου ειπε ότι εφυγε ο γάτος της και νόμισα ότι πρεπει να της δώσω συλληπητήρια ενώ ο γάτος είχε πάει τσάρκα με το σπάρο στη Ραφήνα (και βρέθηκε μετά από λίγες μέρες).


----------



## kotskons (Jun 17, 2021)

Δυστυχώς @SBE στη δική μου περίπτωση έχω να κάνω με απομαγνητοφώνηση λόγου τρίτων, οπότε δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ούτε λέξη. 

Όπως και να έχει, σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Καλώς σας βρήκα, @nickel.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2022)

https://www.newsit.gr/kosmos/sangka...-sto-newsit-gr-tis-athlies-synthikes/3507397/

«Μέσα» μέσα; Ή έξω «μέσα»; «Παναγία μου, μπαινόβγαινε» που λέει μια φίλη.

Για την είδηση, μπρρ, μακριά από μας. Ή μήπως πρέπει να γράψω «μακριά» από μας;


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2022)

Παρανόηση. Ο ασθενής είχε μέσο στο κέντρο καραντίνας: ήξερε δύο, μάλιστα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2022)

Tελικά τους έδιωξε ή δεν τους έδιωξε; Από εδώ. 
(καλά και το υπόλοιπο άρθρο έχει πολλά τέτοια και χειρότερα, αλλά αυτό είναι πάνω πάνω)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 5, 2022)

Τώρα, φταίει όποιος το διαβάσει αυτό αν θεωρήσει ότι τα ευρήματα τα φύτεψε (ή «φύτεψε», αν προτιμάτε) η ΕΛΑΣ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι, ανάλογα με την πηγή, τα εισαγωγικά είτε έχουν το νόημα που αναφέρεις είτε έχουν το νόημα που λέει το νήμα μας: Ρε, δεν είναι για χόρταση τα εισαγωγικά!


----------

